# 20 days old GSD Pup



## Lazawal09 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi guys. Now i have got a pup who is just 20 days old. I saw the liter. All others were very fluffy females but this one was sort of single coat type. He has a long tail which is curled up. I have seen both the dame and sire. Both are good specimen of GSD with excellent points kept by avid GSD lovers (Sire an excellent pedigreed GSD). Now i have a questions:-
1. Why other pups were fluffy kind as of Double Coat? Although when i lifted the pup i didnot find him to be undernourished but quite healthy actually. Infront of those pups he looked quite feeble.(I should have touched others to feel their build and health). He seemed to be a sort of loner out there.
2. Is it OK to have a curled long tail (It even now touches the ground) which will straighten later (He is still 20 days old)
Why do i have these all questions  A friend of mine who has a large kennel of GSDs, Labs etc and is well qualified in GSDs from Germany said to me.. "Look for the pup who looks like a bear... huge head and straight tail"


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

can't imagine why you would take home a 20 day old pup.


----------



## cmcbride (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree, 20 days old is a little young to be taking home.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum!

Not sure if we are confused about the 20 days old thing... That puppy should still be with it's mom and littermate. If it's the puppy in your avatar then we are just confused 

I've found GSD puppies mostly have a weird fuzzy coat that they later lose to end up with the flatter shorter coat, unless they do end up long coated.

If you have time to wander around the site there are tons of photos and pictures of our pups so you can compare. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

You did not bring it home yet , did you? Way too young to leave the litter.

I would say pics if available would be really helpful .


----------



## Lazawal09 (Nov 1, 2012)

Actually that was way too impossible for me to leave him there. I also agree that it is way too early for him .


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Lazawal09 said:


> Actually that was way too impossible for me to leave him there. I also agree that it is way too early for him .


Are you saying you took the puppy home at three weeks of age?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lazawal09 said:


> Actually that was way too impossible for me to leave him there. I also agree that it is way too early for him .


That is not rescuing but placing him from one possible unfortunate situation into another. Give ore information why you thought that this was a good ide and why the "breeder" let him go. If he cannot stay with his mom, find a foster mother (a dog) that will adopt him with her own litter. Some shelter have their pregnant and lactating female in foster care.
He needs at least 5 more weeks with a litter and mom for nourishment and live lessons that we as humans cannot give him.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The OP asked a question about coat and tail. Not about how old his dog is. 

I would be happy to answer if I knew what to say. My boys were litter-mates one had a really plush double coat looked like his Dam while the other one had the lighter single coat of his Sire. 

I don't know about the curl in the tail.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> Actually that was way too impossible for me to leave him there. I also agree that it is way too early for him .
> __________________


READ what the OP posted above, and his country is Pakistan, take that into consideration before anyone starts giving unsolicited advice or a lecture on the age of their puppy 

THey asked a question, if one can answer please do so


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> READ what the OP posted above, and his country is Pakistan, take that into consideration before anyone starts giving unsolicited advice or a lecture on the age of their puppy
> 
> THey asked a question, if one can answer please do so


are you saying age isn't an issue in another country?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no I'm not, but if you read what they said, they said they had no choice but to take the puppy, I think interrogating the person about why he has a 20 day old puppy is not what they are asking 

I am trying to keep the OP's question in the forefront vs turning this into a bash fest / going OFF topic, which threads like this tend to do. 

If the person wants to ask advice or tell people why he has a 20 day old puppy, I'm sure they will. 

Now if people can help with his original question, please do so


----------

